# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Umberto Eco: Kodi i Da Vincit, veper e kopjuar

## dikeafajtore

_Profesor ne universitetin e Bolonjes, ne Itali, i specializuar per semiotiken, Umberto Eko ka nisur te shkruaje romane ne moshen 48 vjec. I pari, i titulluar, "Emri i trendafilit" (Grasset, 1994), njohu nje sukses nderkombetar. Kohet e fundit shkrimtari ka publikuar "Flaka misterioze", roman i ilustruar, nje meditim mbi imazhet e femijerise_.

*Ju thoni se cdo roman eshte nje pervoje e re eksperimentimi. Kete here ju keni perdorur nje sasi te madhe imazhesh, qe nderfuten ne rrefim. Perse?* 

Ne kete liber une rikthehem tek e shkuara ime dhe e brezit tim, e rritur nen fashizem. Kjo kujtese mbeshtetet mbi imazhe, muzike, objekte, pra jo vetem mbi fjale. Per te ndertuar materialin e tekstit tim, kam permbledhur nje dokumentim mbi vitet 1930-1940. Ne shtepine time kisha nje koleksion te rendesishem librash, disqesh, senduqesh...qe e kisha plotesuar te bukinistet, ne kerkim te objekteve qe me mungonin. E nepermjet internetit kam mundur te rindertoj gjithe koleksionin tim te pullave.

Por librat jane ilustruar perhere vetem ne epoken tone. Ne shekullin e XIX-te autore si Zhyl Vern nderhynin vete ne kerkimin e imazheve. Sot mund te tremben kur ilustrimi i bashkangjitet gjuhes dhe pushtetit te saj. Por une kam bere kujdes ne ate qe imazhet te mos zevendesojne kurre nje pershkrim me fjale. Ato sherbejne per te dhene prova, per te treguar se nuk e ekzagjeroj, kur pershkruaj propaganden fashiste, per shembull. 

Kane gjithashtu nje "funksion shtese": une tregoj kapakun e nje libri te vjeter, dmth nepermjet tij ngacmoj dhe kujtesen e lexuesve, gjithashtu te stimuluar.

*Cili ka qene impakti i letersise te rinise, me universin e saj te mrekullueshem, ne formimin dhe imagjinaten e ketij brezi?*

Duke mbledhur materialin e librit, kam rizbuluar gjendjen skizofrenike te Italise ne kete epoke. Nga njera ane ishte bindja ndaj edukimit zyrtar te diktatures ? kam gjetur keto kenge dhe keto libra qe flasin per lavdine, heroizmin. Nga ana tjeter gjendej ndikimi i dyfishte, i perditshem, permes radios dhe muzikes ne mode, qe festonte nje bote provinciale dhe mikroborgjeze, dhe permes kinemase, qe mberrin nga Amerika me filmat vizatimore dhe romanet policore. 

Keto histori, banale ne Shtetet e Bashkuara, tek ne marrin nje dimension politik dhe ideologjik. Mandrake, heroi i filmave vizatimore, ishte i veshur me frak, nuk perdorte arme. Nuk dallohej tek ai asgje e perbashket me heroin fashist me mitraloz, qe na propozohet si ideal. Ne kete mjedis ushtarak, personazhet e albumit me kostume dhe kapele, te zote te zgjidhin me nje veprim elegant problemet me te medha, perbenin tashme nje provokim. 

*Romani juaj pershkon shekullin e XX -te. Ju keni ndier nevoje te riktheheni ne historine e shkuar*?

Kam ndier mbi te gjitha nevojen per te treguar feijerine time. Italia nuk ka reshtur, qe prej fundit te luftes, te rindertoje te shkuaren e saj, te beje provimin e ndergjegjes se saj, ndryshe nga Franca. Sot, megjithese fashiste te vjeter ka dhe ne qeveri, jemi deshmitare te nje revizionimi, qe kerkon te rilexoje te shkuaren fashiste nga nje tjeter kendveshtrim: kembengulet edhe mbi krime te kryera nga partizanet, te pohuara tashme nga historiane. 

Une provoj te ve ne raport historine e madhe me te voglen. Ne jeten e nje femije kjo eshte plotesisht e lidhur: si gjella me mishin, ato vijne se bashku ne tavoline. Nuk ka hierarki midis artikujve te gazetave, filmave vizatimore, kengeve. Ky oshilacion (luhatje) eshte ne zemer te librit. 

*Hermetizimet jane shpesh te pranishme ne librat tuaj, te perdorura me erudicion dhe humor. Keto vitet e fundit jane shfaqur best-seller si; Kodi i Da Vincit, i Dan Broen, apo Alkimisti i Paulo Coelho. Si ju duken ju keto libra?*

Ne "Lavjerresin e Fukol", kisha futur perberes te shumte hermetike, qe gjenden ne Kodin e Da Vincit. Personazhet e mia kryenin misionin e projekteve te tyre, kam parasysh Graal, per shembull. Kam dashur te jap nje paraqitje groteske te asaj qe shihja rreth meje dhe per te cilen parashikoja venien ne kryq. Ishte e lehte ta beje kete profeci. Per "Lavjerresin e Fukolt" kam boshatisur gjithe librarite, tashme te specializuara ne kete lloj!! Dan Broen kopjon vepra qe gjenden prej tridhjete vjetesh ne dyqanet e rruges Hachette ne Paris.

Suksesi shpjegohet per faktin se autoret e ketyre best-seller e marrin seriozisht kete dhe nga nevoja e njerezve per misterin. Ne "Lavjerresin e Fukolt", une citoj frazen e G. K. Chesterton : "Kur njeriu nuk beson me ne Zot, nuk do te thote se ai nuk beson me ne asgje, do te thote se ai beson ne gjithcka."

Une kam qene gjithmone i terhequr nga ritet sinkretiste braziliane. Me duket se ato do te mberrijne menjehere ne Europe. Kisha po nis te mbylle syte ndaj gjithe realiteteve te saj ne kohen e re. Ajo deri me tash besoi se duhet te ndeshej kunder komunizmit apo materializmit, por ja qe ajo duhet te ndeshet me rritjen e kesaj nevoje per misterin, komplotin, te mbinatyrshmen. Me "Lavjerresi i Fukol" une besoj se ndreq llogarite e saj per kete dukuri. Ne te kundert, une e kam mbeshtetur ate, duke dhene ndoshta material frymezimi dhe per autore te tjere. 
*
Kujt ia njihni ju kete nevoje?*

Mjaftonte te hysh ne nje librari. Sektoret kushtuar marksizmit dhe mendimeve revolucionare te viteve '70 kane nisur te zevendesohen me sektoret mbi orientalizmin, kultet e reja, epoken e re. 

Psikologjia e komplotit ka dominuar ne shekullin e XIX-te dhe XX-te, deri ne antisemitizmin nazist. Gjysma e drejtuesve te medhenj naziste ishin te lidhur me vellazerira te okultistikes (besimi te praktika te fshehta si magjia etj). Ka lidhje qe pershkojne historine e dy shekujve te fundit, tek te cilet une jam perpjekur te kuptoj, sepse me terheq kjo dukuri. Une koleksionoj libra te vjeter. E mbledh gjithe kete material okult, sepse me ka bere per vete. Por, mund te jem i apasionuar nga bretkosat, pa dashur te behem nje bretkose! Une koleksionoj perralla, fabula, mistere, dhe, ne te njejten kohe, une e di qe ato nuk thone te verteten. Nuk besoj as ne zana, as ne magjistare. 



_Perktheu: Magdalena Alla/25 Mars 2005 Koha Jone_

----------


## Henri

Flm Dikea që e solle këtë artikull. Për Da Vinci's code kam dëgjuar të njëjtat komente nga shumë miq e të njohur për të cilët Lavjerrësi i Fukoit ngelet një libër magjepsës. Nuk e kam lexuar Da Vinci's, sepse kam arritur në përfundimin që s'është gjë tjetër vetëm bastardimi i Lavjerrësit, thjeshtëzimi i tij, zbukurimi me ujra me qëllim që të kënaqë shijen dhe etjen e "masave". Megjithëse Da Vinci po pëlqehet në masë, (best seller etj etj), nuk ka për të pasur kurrë vlerën dhe fuqinë ndikuese të Lavjerrësit (tek unë të paktën  :buzeqeshje: ).

----------


## Dito

Hapesit te kesaj teme pershendetje:

Eshte mese e vertete qe gjithe ky liber qe sapo lexova eshte pjeserisht i vjedhur, Ne pjesen ku flitet per templaret eshte huazuar totalisht nga legjenda egjyptiane.

Dito.

----------


## kulla

interesant. ishalla nuk ka kopjuar "kronike ne gur" me kete librin e fundit umberto eco, "flaka misterioze e mbretereshes loana", (qe nuk duhet te kete aspak nevoje, pasi eksperienca e italise fashiste eshte krejt tjeter nga ajo e shqiperise se para dhe gjate luftes) po nga menyra se si flet ashtu po me ngjaka. bej shaka.

pershendes kete medium, roman i ilustruar, dhe me behet qejfi qe nje ze serioz e me humor si umberto eco ka eksperimentuar ne thurjen midis imazheve dhe gjuhes.

----------


## Eagle

Dy libra të shkruar në kohë dhe vende të ndryshme

Mona Liza përballë "Kodit të Da Vinçit"

________________________________________
Fatmir Minguli

Në vitin 2000 Moikom Zeqo botoi librin e tij të habitshëm "Kështu foli Mona Liza". Ishte hera e parë që në letrat shqipe të konceptohej një subjekt gati jashtëshqiptar, një tematikë e lidhur me kryeveprën e Leonardo da Vinçit, portretin emblematik të Mona Lizës. Ky libër tejet i vështirë në konceptim dhe në të shkruar shënon hapjen e një porte e re krijuese për Moikom Zeqon. Libri bën tipologji me artistin të kryeveprës, duke zhdukur kufijtë e dualizmit absurd. Kështu, Zeqo thurr Pëlhurën e Penelopës për të gjithë, plot shpresë dhe përsiatje për artin në përgjithësi. Zeqo përdor një teknologji të të shkruarit, ai fut me guxim nivelet e disa palimpsesteve, duke e bërë kërkimin në vetvete një aventurë të madhe. Ai qëndis një ankth në të tërë librin. Lexuesi shqiptar kapet në një grackë të artë. Ai fillon të mësojë jetën e vështirë plot paradokse të Leonardo da Vinçit, të gërshetuar nga të gjitha kulturat e botës. Zeqo arrin deri në blasfemi; ai, duke u bazuar në studimet më të fundit për krijimtarinë e Da Vinçit, shpjegon qartë se portreti, që mban emrin e Mona Lizës, nuk i përket Mona Lizës.
Nuk është Mona Liza
Sipas studiuesit të madh Karlo Pedreti, portreti i takon një femre të quajtur Izabela Gualandi, e cila ka qenë e dashura e fshehtë e sundimtarit të madh të Firences Xhulio Mediçi. Pedreti ka shkruar shumë për këtë zbulim që e argumenton me dokumente. Por ajo që është kryesore, lidhet me faktin se Zeqo bën portretin e Da Vinçit sipas një skeme të re. Ky mund të quhet portretizim ose deduksion i përafërsive, duke pasur vetëdijen e një të vërtete të re. Nëpërmjet palimpsesteve të tij, Zeqo ndërton një mozaik të hatashëm të dhënash, idesh, duke restauruar një estetikë të humbur. Kërkimi i tij është në kundërshtim me rrëfimin e romanit policor, ose të filmave horror. Nga kjo pikëpamje Zeqo ndryshon kryekëput me shkrimtarin Dan Brown. Për Zeqon hulumtimi në filozofi i ka të gjitha përmasat, ai gjen të përbashkëta me epet e Lindjes, me doktrinën e Zarathustrës, me artin e surrealistëve dhe tragjiken e romantikëve të mëdhenj e të vetmuar. Kërkimet e Zeqos janë më tepër në rrafshin e shpirtrave dhe të ideve. Ankthi i tij është kështu shpirtëror me tepër sesa material. Njëkohësisht ai bën një ndërthurje të prozës me poezinë, por pa bërë të këlthasin këto dy gjini letrare.
Grali i shenjtë
Pa dyshim për Zeqon nuk është i panjohur dhe miti i Shën Gralit, as fakti që në tablonë afresk të Da Vinçit "Darka e fundit" figura në krahun e djathtë të Krishtit nuk është apostulli Gjon, por pikërisht Maria Madalena. Te ky fakt nis gjithë intriga e librit e Dan Brown-it. Pastaj Brown zaptohet nga ndjenja djallëzore e kërkimit alkimist, që krijoi mitin e kalorësve të Shën Gralit. Ja ç'shkruan Zeqo për Shën Gralin te "Kënga e këngëve", f. 84: "Është shumë e çuditshme historia e Shën Gralit në Evropë. Shën Grali është Kupa e Shenjtë, ku Josifi i Arimatesë mblodhi gjakun e plagëve të Krishtit. Kjo kupë shtegtoi në Evropë drejt viseve ishullore britanike. Në epokën heroike të Mbretit Arthur, kreshnikët e tij zodiakorë e kërkonin Shën Gralin për ta gjetur. Por asnjëherë nuk arrinin që ta gjenin. Shën Grali zotëroi si një variant i dytë i krishtërimit tërë mesjetën evropiane, një alternativë më tepër mitologjike, metaforike, metonimike, por jo simbolike. Pra njëlloj konkurrimi, ose ndajshtimi, ose përforcimi. Në trevat evropiane në qerthullin francez, shpesh Shën Grali është identifikuar me Maria Madalenën, që kinse qe martuar dhe kish bërë fëmijë me Jezu Krishtin të mbijetuar pas kryqëzimit. Madje, fëmijët e kësaj lidhjeje të pakanonizuar nga historia, ishin dhe fillesat e familjeve mbretërore evropiane. Në peizazhet më mosbesuese britanike, Shën Grali qe një provë drejt vdekjes, për të kuptuar substancat e pavdekshme të botëve të tjera. Kabalistët dhe alkimistët shihnin te Shën Grali një projektim të gjetjes së gurit filozofial, apo të kapërcimit të asaj gjendjeje ekstaze njësuese, që disa teologë ndikuar nga budizmi e krahasonin me Nirvanën. Gjithsesi, koncepti i martesës mistike si një strukturë mesjetare prapë na çon te Hommonculusi i Paraçelstit, pra te krijimi i një Njeriu Artificial si një qenie universale pa kufizime. Si ka mundësi që të mos nuhasim dhe të mos ndërfutemi në përngjasimin e Homonculusit me njeriun e klonuar?". 
Kjo është struktura ideore e Zeqos. Kjo është në thelb edhe struktura ideore e Dan Brown-it, por ai është i zotëruar nga tradita e romanit policor, që çon te statusi i bestsellerit. Romani "Kodi i Da Vinçit" pati një sukses të hatashëm, u përkthye në shumë gjuhë. Në të kundërt, libri i Zeqos u vetmua qëllimisht në një heshtje të zezë, duke pasur në vetvete edhe mallkimin e gjuhës së një populli të vogël, siç është shqipja. Nëse Zeqo do ta kish shkruar në anglisht librin e tij, do të ballafaqohej me dinjitet me botën. Do të ish tepër interesante që Dan Brown të kish mundësi ta lexonte përkthyer në anglisht librin e Zeqos. Por kjo ngjan me një ëndërr të pamundur.

----------

